# Schneiderei auf 375



## downESIR (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo! 

Ich bin Schneider auf momentan 356 Skillpunkten. Leider weiß ich nicht wo ich magieerfüllte Netherstoffballen, sowie das jeweilige Set schneidern kann.
Vllt. ist die Frage lächerlich, doch neben Shattrath bzw. Thrallmar habe ich noch keinen Lehrer/Rezeptverkäufer gefunden. AH ist auch leer..
Vllt. Seher?

Bitte nicht den Beitrag als reine ironie auffassen, ich meine es nämlich ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Lúva (22. Juni 2007)

Schau mal HIER. Da solltest du alle Rezepte und deren Verkäufer finden.
Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe und -tunika sind übrigens tatsächlich Seher-Rezepte.


----------



## Squishee (22. Juni 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21892
~ http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21892


----------



## Gregorius (22. Juni 2007)

Lúva schrieb:


> Schau mal HIER. Da solltest du alle Rezepte und deren Verkäufer finden.
> Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe und -tunika sind übrigens tatsächlich Seher-Rezepte.



Öhm, ich bin Aldor und habe BEIDE Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bekommst die magieerfüllten Rezepte bei diversen Händlern, unter anderem in der Oreborzuflucht in den Zangarmarschen. Damit ist es problemlos möglich auf 375 zu skillen, kostet halt nur einen Haufen Netherstoff und Farmzeit für die Netherweberseide... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeromus (25. Juni 2007)

Level aber mit Magieerfüllten Netherstoffroben/-tuniken nur bis 374. Diese werden nämlich ab 370 gelb... das heißt, dass nicht mal sicher ist, ob du einen Punkt bekommst. Den letzten Punkt machst du dann mit dem 2. Epic-Schneiderteil - ist ja noch orange und dadurch bekommst du den letzten Punkt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lúva (25. Juni 2007)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Öhm, ich bin Aldor und habe BEIDE Rezepte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube, dass es bei den Händlern in den Marschen nur Stiefel und Hose von diesem Set gibt. Aber die Seher unserer Gilde haben die Aldor-Schneider auch mit dem Rezept versorgt. Außerdem kann man es auch im AH kaufen.

Ich habe eben nochmal in der Buffed-Datenbank nachgesehen und das Rezept für Robe/Tunika scheint man wirklich nur bei den Sehern im Schattenmondtal kaufen zu können.


----------



## Fendulas (25. Juni 2007)

Lúva schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es bei den Händlern in den Marschen nur Stiefel und Hose von diesem Set gibt. Aber die Seher unserer Gilde haben die Aldor-Schneider auch mit dem Rezept versorgt. Außerdem kann man es auch im AH kaufen.
> 
> Ich habe eben nochmal in der Buffed-Datenbank nachgesehen und das Rezept für Robe/Tunika scheint man wirklich nur bei den Sehern im Schattenmondtal kaufen zu können.


Wrongooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Eiin im unteren Viertel kann man das Rezept für Robe/Tunika auch kaufen, neben dem für die Mag. Tasche und den Mag. Ballen ;-) Zumindest hab ich das vorgestern noch getan und das u. V. ist doch nicht abhängig von Aldor oder Seher?^^


----------



## Lúva (25. Juni 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Wrongooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann es sein, dass du diese beiden Rezepte meinst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte dagegen diese beiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten beiden Rezepte sind auch die mit denen man in der Regel bis 374 skillt.


----------



## Illina (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab meine Rezepte für die magieerfüllte Robe (Tunika kann ich nicht^^) bei den Sehern im Schattenmondtal gekauft. Ich dachte, im unteren Viertel würde man nur die nicht magiererfüllten Robe/Tunika-Rezepte bekommen, oder? kann aber sein dass ich mich täusche. 
Den Tipp mit dem Epicteil finde ich nicht so sinnvoll, da der Stoff meiner Meinung nach viel teurer ist, als wenn man mal zwei Roben ohne Skillpunkt herstellen muss. (10 Urfeuer und 8 Zauberstoff oder was das bei mir war, das kann sich ja kein Mensch einfach mal so leisten^^)


----------



## Lúva (25. Juni 2007)

Illina schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Rezepte für die magieerfüllte Robe (Tunika kann ich nicht^^) bei den Sehern im Schattenmondtal gekauft. Ich dachte, im unteren Viertel würde man nur die nicht magiererfüllten Robe/Tunika-Rezepte bekommen, oder? kann aber sein dass ich mich täusche.
> Den Tipp mit dem Epicteil finde ich nicht so sinnvoll, da der Stoff meiner Meinung nach viel teurer ist, als wenn man mal zwei Roben ohne Skillpunkt herstellen muss. (10 Urfeuer und 8 Zauberstoff oder was das bei mir war, das kann sich ja kein Mensch einfach mal so leisten^^)


Der Trick ist ja, dass man die epische Robe i.d.R trotzdem herstellt. Ist aber sicherlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Zorkal (25. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mit den Arkanostoffstiefeln aus der Mechanar geskillt,ist viel billiger.
Jedoch droppt das Rezept nicht so häufig.


----------



## pflock (25. Juni 2007)

ich hab es gestern auch bis zu 374 gebracht, dann war es gelb....... und da ich noch genügend mats hatte, musste ich eine robe mehr herstellen, damit ich auf 375 kam

kann aber auch glücksache sein mit den skillpunkten...... mancmal zählen sich auch die gelben hoch, danach wieder nicht bzw erst nach 2, 3 oder mehr herstellungen eines produkt's

wie damals bei erste hilfe auf 300 skillen^^


----------



## pflock (25. Juni 2007)

oops, noch was vergessen, da ja sehr viele hier "mist" wie auch sinnvolles schreiben, warum klickt ihr nicht einfach auf berufe -> sein beruf klicken -> rezept suchen -> gewünschtes teil klicken -> ganz rechts auf rezept ----> voila fertig und ihr wisst wo was erhältlich ist

mann.....mann.............mann
wie faul doch einige sind^^


----------



## pflock (25. Juni 2007)

und ich habe die rezepte auf mal'ganis mit 2g über dem verkaufspreis immer im AH...........


----------



## Lúva (25. Juni 2007)

pflock schrieb:


> oops, noch was vergessen, da ja sehr viele hier "mist" wie auch sinnvolles schreiben, warum klickt ihr nicht einfach auf berufe -> sein beruf klicken -> rezept suchen -> gewünschtes teil klicken -> ganz rechts auf rezept ----> voila fertig und ihr wisst wo was erhältlich ist
> 
> mann.....mann.............mann
> wie faul doch einige sind^^


Das ist exakt die Seite die ich verlinkt habe!


----------

